# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم زيد تى اى سوفت ويير(ZTE Software) مساعدة :  Zte-g r250

## moussa010

أالسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . 
هاتف zte-g r250  أريد فك شفرته ...  
Imei: 860235015342323

----------


## moussa010

تم بحمد الله فك شفرته عن طريق بوكس  z3x  لم انتبه لوجود الهاتف في القائمة mtk

----------


## lamouchi

phone brand/ ZTE
model/ zte GR250
imei:860235015342323
nck; 637509906905
spck:950742416437

----------

